# Track Swiss SBB trains live online!



## jamesontheroad (Jul 15, 2009)

The title says it all...

http://www.swisstrains.ch/


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 15, 2009)

I like it!  Especially the satellite views of the moving trains. (Click on any moving train, then click "follow"!)

Only thing was - it crossed a river where there was no bridge!


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jul 15, 2009)

It's important to add that the train movements are based on schedule information, not actual live GPS tracking.

However, this being Switzerland we're talking about, there really is no difference between timetabled passenger train movements and actual movements :lol:

*j* :blink:


----------

